# Big Chief Juice



## elvin119 (10/7/14)

Hi ,anyone try this juice from cape vape? What's it like? How is their juices. I can't taste papa smurf at the moment. My tastebuds are not working with me now. Too much smurfs for now. Anyway cape vape has reps all over so its easy to get. Any advice on the big chief? 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

When i found them i went nuts over them but their juices started getting way too sweet for me.
I also started to find the flavours a bit too strong? 
My personal opionion is that they are not bad but i dont buy their products any more.
Its worth a try! You could pass on the bottle through the forums ; )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

like MarkK said, it was the same for me in the beginning of my journey - even before i bought the twisps... i had their devices (which gave me more problems than the twisps) and bought their juices, but after tasting some of the amazing juices we have available from the forum here (and even just here in cape town), i definitely won't be going back to them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

